# Need help about new up and coming build



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Shinigaimi said:


> ...
> I will be useing AGm batteries since the lithium ion are just too crazy to buy currently
> 
> I was thinking maybe a 72v 75ah optima batteries at a price of $300.00 per 12v...


You know you will get about half the Ah rating from lead-acid, at best because of so-called "Peukert effect", right? When you factor that in, lithium can actually be cheaper than lead-acid. See, for example, this "12V/60Ah" battery composed of 4 GBS cells:

http://rebirthauto.com/gbs-lfmp60ah.aspx

That's only a few dollars more than a 75Ah lead-acid battery that will weigh 3x as much (20lbs vs. 60) and deliver less total Ah per charge (41Ah vs. 48Ah) and last a whole lot fewer discharge cycles (maybe 400 vs. 2000+).

So, as most others here will tell you... lead is dead.


----------



## Shinigaimi (Nov 28, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> You know you will get about half the Ah rating from lead-acid, at best because of so-called "Peukert effect", right? When you factor that in, lithium can actually be cheaper than lead-acid. See, for example, this "12V/60Ah" battery composed of 4 GBS cells:
> 
> http://rebirthauto.com/gbs-lfmp60ah.aspx
> 
> ...


Dang well what would be the next jump? The batteries that you mentioned? How would all the other info be geared? Speed and distance wise?

Also where would be a good wholesaler of the proposed batteries?


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, whatever you do don't use lead. If you want to build a lithium back that is simpler use the cells mentioned above or something like this..... http://www.calibpower.com/Product.aspx

If you want high energy density use lipo but the prismatic packs like linked to are still good kWh/kg for the money.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats your budget?

Range of 50mi, 70mph won't be too hard, but yeah, completely forget about Lead Acid.... by the time you added enough lead to get that far, you'd be too heavy to do any real riding..... if you could even fit it on the bike.

for 70mph, I'd try to go 96V. Get a good size motor (for DC, maybe a K91-4003 Advanced DC or equivalent, or for AC an AC20). Try a ratio between 4:1 and 5:1 (higher ratio = better acceleration)

But budget is the big thing here. Expect at least $2k for batteries, $500 for a charger, $1.5-3K for motor/controller depending on what you get, some sort of BMS (if you so desire to keep your batteries healthy) and another $500 in odds and ends.... so expect bare minimum to be ~$5k without the bike.


----------



## Shinigaimi (Nov 28, 2012)

frodus said:


> Whats your budget?
> 
> Range of 50mi, 70mph won't be too hard, but yeah, completely forget about Lead Acid.... by the time you added enough lead to get that far, you'd be too heavy to do any real riding..... if you could even fit it on the bike.
> 
> ...


nice thanks for the info hopefully when it time to purchase batteries that they go down in price  i am hopeful!


----------



## Shinigaimi (Nov 28, 2012)

When I remove the ICE engine and replace its guts with the electric bits is that it? or do I need to do anything with the motorcycle? or is it like plug in play type of thing ?


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

You might want to check out ElMoto.net they are all electric motorcycles.

http://www.elmoto.net/forumdisplay.php?14-Tell-us-about-YOUR-Project


----------



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shinigaimi said:


> When I remove the ICE engine and replace its guts with the electric bits is that it? or do I need to do anything with the motorcycle? or is it like plug in play type of thing ?


 
not plug and play for me so far--if you go with a kit it might approach plug and play--but still not completely--you have to fabricate


----------

